# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ταξίδι με αεροπλάνο ή όχι??

## ευα-μυτιληνη

καλημερα!οπως ξερετε εχω 2 μπατζακια 3 μηνων.διαβασα κ τα προηγουμενα θεματα γι'αυτο το ζητημα απλα καλυτερα να ρωτησω η ιδια μπας κ μαθατε τιποτα νεοτερο!επειδη θα λειπω 2βδομαδες για πρωτοχρονια κ ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βρω αξιοπιστο ανθρωπο εδω να μου τα κρατησει ελεγα να τα επαιρνα με αεροπλανο στην αλεξανδρουπολη.η διαρκεια της πτησης ειναι 50λεπτα.θα παρω πιο μετα την εταιρεια για το αν δεχονται πουλια μεσα στη καμπινα (γιατι κατω στις αποσκευες ουτε το συζηταω), απλα να μου πειτε μηπως με την πιεση κ το υψομετρο μου παθουν τιποτα.γιατι με πλοιο παει μονο μεχρι καβαλα(13ωρες) κ αλλες 3περιπου με αμαξι μεχρι σουφλι.περισσοτερη ταλαιπωρια νομιζω!

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Ευα!!! Απο θεμα πιεσης δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα!!! απο Αργεντινη φερνουν πουλακια με αεροπλανο... οχι για 1 ωρα!

Το θεμα ειναι να μπορεις να τους εξασφαλισεις ενα χωρο με οξυγονο και να βαλεις ενα σκουροχρωμο πανι απο πανω για να μην φοβηθουν τα μικρα σου!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

με το μπαρδον να καταλαβω γιατι με μπερδεψες με το οξυγονο...εγω ελεγα για μεσα στην καμπινα(πανω μαζι μου), μπορω κ κατω στις αποσκευες??δεν εχει πολλη βρωμα κ σαπιλα εκει κατω???

----------


## mitsman

Αν ο χωρος δεν ειναι αεροστεγως κλεισμενος και εχει οξυγονο δεν εχει προβλημα.... μια φιλη μου εφερε απο την Ιταλια καναρινια και τα ειχε στο χωρο των αποσκευων... το θεμα ειναι οτι σε αλλες πτησεις της ειχαν πει οτι δεν εχει αερα στον χωρο των αποσκευων... 
αν καταφερεις να τα παρεις μαζι σου πανω... μια χαρααααα!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ναι κ γω πιστευω δεν εχεις προβλημα να τα παρεις καμπινα. ουου μια χαρα θα περασουν!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

πηρα τηλ. η ******** ειναι η εταιρεια για να ξερετε κ εσεις.μου λεει κατω στις αποσκευες δεν βαζουν ζωα καθολου κ για πανω στην καμπινα απαγορευουν τα πτηνα βασει νομου κ κατι τετοιες αηδιες....μην εκφραστω ελευθερα......



Εσβησα την εταιρια Ευα.
Forum Rules
mitsman

----------


## panos70

Το καλητερο ειναι αν θα λειπεις για καμια εβδομαδα να βαλεις πολυ φαγητο και πολυ πολυ νερο και να τα αφησεις στο χωρο τους στο σπιτι  σου

----------


## mitsman

Θα λειπει για δυο εβδομαδες οποτε ειναι λιγο δυσκολο!!! ποσο φαι και ποσο νερο αν βαλει πια???

ασε που το νερο θα γινει επικινδυνο!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μπαρδον για την εταιρεια δεν το ξερα.δε νομιζω μωρε να τα αφησω μονα τους.30/12 με 15/1 θα λειπω.ασε θα δω τι θα κανω..ποιον θα βρω..αχ..

----------


## mitsman

Εγω ανετα θα εκανα bird sitting!!!  Αλλα πεφτω λιγο μακρια!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

χα χα!!τι να κανουμε βρε δημητρη!!ας οψεται η μοιρα μου η μαυρη που με εφερε σε αυτο το κατσικονησι!!

----------


## panos70

Γιατι το λες ετσι ειναι ενα απο  τα ποιο ξακουστα της αρχαιοτητας  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

κατι ξερω κ εγω παναγιωτη!!!!ευτυχως απο ''αυτα'' δεν ειδαμε τιποτα!!εναν  :Mad0240:  μονο στη θαλασσα!! κ μες την τριχα!!!! τελειο θεαμα!!!! ακομα το θυμαμαι κ ανατριχιαζω!!!!

----------


## panos70

Εγω δεν το επισκεφτηκα ακομη και δεν ξερω απο τετοια ειμαι και αγνο παιδι οπως ειπε ο Mitsman  :Happy0045:

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

κ ποιος παιρνει στα σοβαρα τι λεει ο μιτσ???για καλοκαιρι κατι λεει!!παρε τα παιδια κ ελα!!

----------


## panos70

Ολο σε παραλιες της χαλκιδικης και στην τουζλα(καββαλας)παμε δεν θα ηταν και ασχημα αν πηγαιναμε μυτιληνη.....αλλα προηγηται η Ναξο που με καλεσε ο Μιτς

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

οι παραλιες εδω ειναι μαπα!!μεσα στο βοτσαλο κ το φυκι!σιχαμα!1 μονο ανακαλυψαμε με αμμο!!για ναξο δε ξερω, ας πει το παιδαρελι!

----------


## Antigoni87

Παιδιά δεν υπάρχει καμιά εταιρεία που να δέχεται ζώα τέτοιου μεγέθους στην καμπίνα; Βέβαια ένας παπαγάλος μπορεί να αρχίσει να τσιρίζει και να ενοχληθούν οι επιβάτες... Οπότε έχει ένα ρίσκο να γίνει ταλαιπωρία και για σένα και για το πουλάκι το ταξίδι. Εγώ το χώρο των αποσκευών δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι σε κανένα μεσο, γιατί έχω ακούσει διάφορα... Αλλά αν κάποια εταιρεία εγγυάται ότι είναι ασφαλής ο χώρος, με αέρα και κρατάει σταθερό το κλουβί, θα το δοκίμαζα. Αν γνωρίζει κανείς ότι γίνεται τέτοια μεταφορά σε αεροπλάνο (κατά προτίμηση στην καμπίνα), ας μου στείλει πμ!
Και για χάμστερ ενδιαφέρομαι, ελπίζω κι αυτό να γίνεται...

----------


## panos70

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ Ευα εμεις θελουμε αμμο ξερεις τωρα με μικρα παιδια πως ειναι αν εχει βοτσαλα ολο θα πεφτουν

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηρθες ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ στην παρεα μας

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

αντιγονη καλησπερα κ απο μενα.εγω πηρα τηλ συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια κ μου λεει ειδικα για πτηνα δεν τα δεχονται πουθενα, ουτε σε αποσκευες ουτε καμπινα.κατηγορηματικη!γεν  ικα απο οτι εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα ειναι αναλογως την εταιρεια.το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις αν σχεδιαζεις ταξιδι, παρε τηλ στα κεντρικα τους να δεις αν δεχονται χαμστερ,πουλια.εδω αλλοι τα φερνουν απο αργεντινη κ ιταλια τοσες ωρες κ για μια απλη πτηση εσωτερικου μας βγαζουν την πιστη..

----------


## Sissy

Εύα, θα πρέπει να πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να ρωτήσεις (τις μια-δυο αεροπορικές εταιρείες) αν έχουν τον κατάλληλο χώρο (εκτός της καμπίνας επιβατών) για να μεταφέρουν ζώα-πτηνά.
 Απ' όσο γνωρίζω ποτέ τα ζώα και τα πτηνά δεν ταξίδευαν στον χώρο των αποσκευών, διότι εκεί δεν επικρατούν οι κατάλληλες θερμοκρασίες (ώστε να μπορούν να επιβιώσουν). Οι εταιρείες που κάνουν τέτοιου είδους μεταφορές διαθέτουν ειδικό χώρο για τα ζώα-πτηνά.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

σισσυ μου πηρα τηλ αν διαβασες!απλα εκει που θελω να παω (μυτιληνη-αλεξανδρουπολη) το εχει μονοπωλιο μια εταιρεια και δεν δεχονται πουθενα!μονο σκυλια κ γατες!

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!! Καλώς σας βρήκα Πάνο μου  :Happy0045:

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που εισαι μαζι μας στη συζητηση

----------


## Oneiropagida

Εύα τελικά τι θα κάνεις με τα μικρά σου???? θα τα πάρεις μαζι??

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

οχι τελικα. βρηκα μια κοπελα που μαλλον θα της τα αφησω.. δεν ειναι κ η πιο αξιοπιστη αλλα τι να κανω...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Από το να ταλαιπωρηθούν ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι καλύτερα έτσι!!!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

απο το να ταλαιπωρηθουν 13 ωρες (αν δεν εχει καθυστερηση το πλοιο ) πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα ετσι.. μακαρι μεχρι να φυγω να βρω καποιον αλλο αλλα τελοσπαντων! βλεπουμε!

----------


## panos70

καλητερα να τα αφησεις για να μην στρεσαριστουν

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

παιδια επαναφερω κ παλι το θεμα.. αυτη τη φορα προκειται για ενα κοκατιλακι που μαλλον θα παρω απο αθηνα. ρωτησα αεροπορικη εταιρεια, ολα οκ, θα μπορει να ειναι μονο στις αποσκευες αλλα το συγκεκριμενο αεροπλανο εχει οξυγονο κατω. με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα ως προς την υγεια του. εγω απλα θα πρεπει να παω σε κτηνιατρο κ να πληρωσω καποια χρηματα παραπανω για το πουλακι. το θεμα μου ειναι το κλουβι μεταφορας. βρηκα καποια αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποιο θα ηταν καλυτερο? η διαρκεια πτησης ειναι μιση ωρα μεχρι το νησι. επειδη θα ειναι μικρουλι κοντα 2μηνων δε θελω να το ταλαιπωρησω με το πλοιο (8.30 ωρες). γι'αυτο κ ειπα για αεροπλανο.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Εύα. Το 1ο νομίζω οτι είναι για καναρίνια και δεν πρέπει να κάνει για κοκατίλ. Θα σου γράψουν κ΄ τα παιδιά για τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

σε ευχαριστω στελιο!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Ευα τα ενηλικα cockatiels ειναι στο μεγεθος τους 30 εκατοστα, η κοκατιλοφατσουλα σου 2 μηνων δεν θα ξεπερναει τα 22 με 25 εκατοστα και πολυ σου λεω. υπολογισε ετσι το κλουβακι μεταφορας του!! παντων το πρωτο οπως τα ειπε ο Στελιος, για καναρινακια νομιζω και εγω οτι ειναι. δευτερη και τριτη φωτο μου φαινονται ενταξει με ενα απαλο καλυμμα επανω για να μην στρεσαρεται και θα ειναι μια χαρα το μικρουλι σου.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

στο 1ο Ευάκι δεν χωράει κοκατίλ ούτε για αστείο. Έχω ίδιο. Τα άλλα δεν  είναι λίγο ακριβά για μισή ωρίτσα διαδρομη βρέ Εύα??
Πάντως είναι κατάλληλα για κοκατίλ και τα 2!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

2ο κ 3ο ειναι στα 10ε. κοιταξε γιωργο μου, τα 10ε δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στο 40αρι που θα δωσω ισα για να ταξιδεψει το κουκλι μου αυτη τη μιση ωρα! συν οσα μου παρει ο κτηνιατρος , κλουβι, τροφες ,παιχνιδια κλπ! σε αυτο το ταξιδι θα ξεπαραδιαστω κανονικα! απλα θελω καποιο κλουβακι μεταφορας που να κανει κ για οταν μεγαλωσει. ωστε να μην παιρνω συνεχεια! απλα δε γνωριζω αν στο αεροπλανο που θα τους το δωσω πχ με το πανι απο πανω δεν θα τους φυγει κλπ κ στρεσσαριστει!ή μηπως να παρω κατι σαν το 4ο ή το 5ο που ειναι κλειστα κ απο πανω. απλα αυτα ελεγαν για ζωα μικροσωμα γενικα, οχι για πτηνα συγκεκριμενα. παιζει ρολο?

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν νομιζω να αφησει το προσωπικο το πανακι να φυγει!! πιασε το με καποιο τσιμπιδακι το πολυ πολυ. και τα Νο4 και Νο5 ειναι ενταξει, κοιτα ομως την διαφορα που εχουν τα καγκελα μεταξυ τους! μην το σκασει απο εκει για cockatiels ειναι 1.27 cm έως 1.5875 cm σχετικο αρθρο Διαστάσεις κλουβιών.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ναι, σωστα δημητρη! τωρα το προσεξα κ εγω! τα καγκελα στην πορτα εχουν μεγαλα ανοιγματα ! δευτερα θα τους παρω παλι ενα τηλ στην εταιρεια να δω αν υπαρχει προβλημα με το πανι απο πανω. θελω να ειμαι σιγουρη πριν κανω οποιαδηποτε αγορα! αλλα μαλλον καταληγω στο 2ο! ευχαριστω!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Εύα, γιατί δεν παίρνεις κάτι τέτοιο???

Πολλά παιδιά από εδώ μέσα το χρησιμοποιούν ως κλουβάκι μεταφοράς

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

δεν εχω βρει κατι τετοιο! θα μπορουσες να μου στειλεις με πμ πληροφοριες ?? ειναι αποκλειστικα για παπαγαλους?

----------


## Oneiropagida

Δεν είναι για παπαγάλους αλλά για τρωκτικά (ίσως για αυτό δεν το βρίσκεις  :Stick Out Tongue: ) .... αλλά όπως σου είπα πολλά παιδιά το χρησιμοποιούν και για παπαγάλους.... και γω κάτι τέτοιο έχω!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  exei διαστασεις 30χ23χ21. τι λετε κανει για κοκατιλ? κ με προοπτικη να χωραει οταν μεγαλωσει φυσικα! ή να παρω πιο μεγαλο??

----------


## lagreco69

Ισως λιγο μεγαλυτερο!! τα ενηλικα cockatiels εχουν μηκος 30 εκατοστα και καθε φτερουγας 18 εκατοστα.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

τελικα βρηκα μεγαλυτερο μεγεθος με διαστασεις 40χ30χ24 κ ιδια τιμη με το μικροτερο οποτε κ με συμφερει! λογικα ειναι καλυτερο αυτο! ευχαριστω παιδια!

----------


## panos70

Καλο ταξιδι

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Ευα καλη πτηση να εχετε!!!!!!!

----------

